# Thick tailed gecko breeding.



## Jonesy1990 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I have recently bred my little barking geckos and was after a bit of advise. I have the hatchies on paper towel at the moment but was wondering if they would do better with a bit of sand to burrow in. I am mainly worried about compaction. Let me know what you think. 
Cheers.


----------

